# 3 rescued male lab rats in PA need a home!



## Allie (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey everyone!
I'm fostering 3 male PEWs, about 6 months old, that were rescued by the Humane League of Philly from a Philly college, where they were used in psychological testing. They're all big squishes and are still a bit timid, but are coming along nicely and learning how to love! All are healthy. 

I'm willing to meet half-way or transport them completely, a distance of up to 2 hours. I'm located in Mechanicsburg, PA.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I saw this on Craigslist and I would love too take them,but my hands are up with 5


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

I would love to adopt them! I have one already and was looking for some friends for himBut I live in AustraliaReckon you can ship?


----------



## Allie (Jul 20, 2010)

I have no idea how to ship rats across country, and don't think I would want to put them through that stress.


----------



## Allie (Jul 20, 2010)

Ratsrus - It's good to know that people are at least seeing my CL post, lol. I'd love to keep them too but I have 6 boys of my own, and the fosters are in the bottom half of the double CN, squishing my 6 boys into the top. They're good sports about it, though!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Lol,defiantly understand that. My fiancée told me no more until we can get our finical things straightened. I spent a good a mount already with two tumor removals for my girls and two neauters lol. I really hope you do find someone too take them though they are such wonderful pets.


----------



## Allie (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks! They'll be with me until they get a home... I have a friend who's interested but she won't have cage money for a few months, so worst case scenario I'll have them until then. She told me not to wait though. due to my boys being smooshed upstairs. It's making Walden barber Linus's ears, siiiiigh. Otherwise they don't care, they're BFFs.


----------



## Allie (Jul 20, 2010)

They found a home, I think!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Yay


----------

